# Toro S200 Snowblower help



## mbyoh (Feb 5, 2013)

I resurrected my father-in-law's S200 snowblower that had been sitting a number of years. Put on new fuel line and new carb primer diaphram. Blower starts and runs well.

HOWEVER, when it sits for awhile, the gas siphons out through the carburetor. I thought at first it was the needle valve, but I see there is a check valve in the carb where the gas line goes into the carb. I think I need to replace the check valve. It doesn't look like the nipple where the gas line unscrews.

My question is: how do you get to the check valve, how do you remove the intake nipple. Is it just a press fit?

Thanks,
Mike Yoh


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk Mike.Did you clean the carb or replace the diaphragm inside?Here are two excellent videos on rebuilding the S200 carb.Chances are good that the needle valve seat has dirt in it or has deteriorated and is allowing gas to keep flowing.The complete kit is less than $10 at most small engine shops or online.Hope this helps,and let us know what you find.

Part 1-




Part 2-	
http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=ey53vFlbPgI&feature=endscreen


----------



## mbyoh (Feb 5, 2013)

*Toro S200*

Thank you for your reply and the excellent video.

I did take out the needle valve and cleaned it, but did not replace it. I did replace the diaphram.

So, do you think its more likely that the gas is leaking past the needle valve, than getting by the check valve. I do know when I take off the bottom of the carb ( the diaphram assembly) that the gas just flows out, so the check valve definitely is not holding back the gas. However, I guess if the needle valve is seating well, the gas should be contained and not flowing up into the main carb. 

I was going to take off, check, and possible replace the check valve, but it is behind the nipple that the gas line attaches to, and I'm not sure how to remove the nipple. It seems to be a press fit, not screwed in.

I just want to make sure I can remove this before I buy and new check valve and needle assemble.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

If gas flows out of the carb with the diaphragm removed,the needle valve (in the brass nut)is not closing completely.Either dirt or a worn rubber seat within the nut is stopping the needle from seating and allowing gas to flow.The S200 used two different carbs.One has an "F" stamped on the carb throat and determines how the gasket\diaphragm should be installed.I don't think the "check valve" is a serviceable part or causing the flooding problem.

Here is a link to the Tecumseh carb manual which should help.Pages 18,23 and 33 have good pictures of the carb.Here is also a link to the carb kit.The rubber seal under the letter "S" is the one inside the brass nut and has to be installed with the "smooth" side facing up as you look inside the nut.Groove side goes in the nut facing down.Hope this helps.

Tecumseh Carb Manual-
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12502267/Tecumseh/Tecumseh Carbs.pdf


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

P.S. To usmcgrunt's excellent information: The brass needle valve seat hex head protrudes very little, it's been awhile I think it's 9/32 socket and I DO REMEMBER that I've ground the edge of the socket so it bottoms on the seat head. Else it may strip...been there done that, but decades ago. Still have the socket!


----------

